# Rainbow Due in Feb 2017



## krissie328

I lost my second baby on Feb 14, 2016. And this morning I just got my bfp and I am due Feb 6, 2017. :cloud9:

Anyone else due around that time?


----------



## cupcake23

Hi, I'm due 1st Feb, when did you get your bfp? x


----------



## krissie328

This morning.


----------



## busytulip

Congratulations! 
Mind if I join you ladies? I got my bfp on May 23rd


----------



## krissie328

Welcome ladies! How you guys feeling?


----------



## cupcake23

Congratulations busy and krissie, I also got my strong bfp on May 23rd, it was our wedding anniversary &#128522; 

Anyone else not sleeping well at night? Having such vivid dreams plus constantly moving, I would really like to have a restful night. No other symptoms apart from sore boobs &#128556;


----------



## busytulip

What a fantastic anniversary gift cupcake <3

I've not been sleeping well either. I just feel a general discomfort, the temperature in the room has to be just perfect or I can't settle.
Symptoms seem to come and go, usually slight nausea in the evening-slight touch of supernose...and of course peeing round the clock.

It makes me so anxious. I have my second lab draw on Tuesday and it feels like torture to wait so long. Are you guys continuing to test? 
With my last 2 MC's my lines didn't progress and in a weird way it helped me come to terms with having to say goodbye to our little babies. 

I feel like a crazy person because one minute I'm over the moon about this little love growing inside of me; the next I'm overcome with dread that we'll have yet another loss and not wanting to get too attached.


----------



## krissie328

Cupcake- that was a wonderful anniversary surprise.

I am not sleeping well either. Very vivid dreams for sure. I noticed my bbs are sore but I'm so early I'm not sure if it's related yet.

I'm also scared of another loss. I have one more frer I want to take on Monday because I want to see a dark line. And I have one digi I'm debating when to take it. My chemical never got past 1-2 so I want to see anything higher.


----------



## busytulip

We've had 2 MMC at 11 and 9.5 weeks, our last 2 were at the 5-6 week mark. First tri terrifies me.


----------



## krissie328

Me too! My frer this morning was about the same as yesterday so that got me all nervous. I am just trying to remember at these early days the numbers are very low.


----------



## busytulip

I've been testing every other day with frer. I've heard that the new curved handles don't pick up progression as well. And I did get 2-3 weeks on digi (May 24th), I didn't make it past 1-2 weeks with our last 2. Cautiously optimistic...


----------



## krissie328

That sounds promising on the digi. How many dpo was that for you?


----------



## busytulip

I'm not sure since my cycles are crazy and it was immediately following my last miscarriage. Best guess is somewhere between 15-20dpo

Is anyone else having lab draws?


----------



## krissie328

No, doctor won't even see me until after 8 weeks. It is so frustrating even being high risk. But whatever, I figure if I get to anxious I can make up an excuse to get an appointment.


----------



## busytulip

Oh no Krissie that's awful. I'm sure it just adds to the anxiety. I won't have an appt. til that late either but my OB is having me come in for weekly draws due to recurring loss. Have you booked your first appt. yet?


----------



## krissie328

I have not. I only found out yesterday and I was hoping to see some darker lines before booking.


----------



## busytulip

I don't have yet one either. Praying your lines get darker and darker


----------



## Lost7

Gate crashing I know, I've followed some of your pregnancy test threads - just want to wish you all luck <3



busytulip said:


> Congratulations!
> Mind if I join you ladies? I got my bfp on May 23rd

Many congrats to you hun. <3 

Sending you all buckets full of sticky baby dust! :dust:


----------



## krissie328

Thanks lost! <3


----------



## busytulip

Awww thanks Lost, you're so kind to pop in.


----------



## krissie328

I'm not feeling very optimistic tonight. My period is due tomorrow. My lines have not progressed and I'm getting quite a bit of brown/pink discharge. Which is typical before af arrives.

I did just get pregnant 1-2 on a digi. So that's something I guess.


----------



## Lost7

krissie328 said:


> I'm not feeling very optimistic tonight. My period is due tomorrow. My lines have not progressed and I'm getting quite a bit of brown/pink discharge. Which is typical before af arrives.
> 
> I did just get pregnant 1-2 on a digi. So that's something I guess.

Can't not reply. :oops: Please don't ban me lol. 

I'm keeping everything crossed its just baby burrowing deeper Hun. Keep thinking positive thoughts! :dust:


----------



## busytulip

Krissie didn't you get your bfp the 26th? I wouldn't look at progression from day to day, every other day is much better. As far as the bleeding loads of ladies have some around the time they'd expect af and go on to have healthy pregnancies. I really pray that your intuition isn't kicking in and this is just anxiety playing tricks on you. 
Please stick little baby :dust:

How are you feeling today?


----------



## krissie328

Thanks lost and tulip. :hugs:

AF is due today. All my spotting is brown and only after I've done a lot of activity. I'm thinking it's left over from the red bleeding I had the day before my bfp. 

I'm not crampy so that's good. I'm really praying this is a sticky bean.


----------



## cupcake23

What a stressful time for you krissie, I really hope all is well with your little one xxx


----------



## floridamomma

Hi all. Got my bfp Monday and am due Feb 3rd. I'm a little from most as I've suffered from recurrent loss. I have 3 earth babies and 6 angels. It's been over a year since we last tried. And here we are again. Trusting in God for a beautiful rainbow.


----------



## busytulip

Welcome Florida. Very sorry for your losses.

Kristie I'm praying along with you.

Cupcake how are you doing?

Today marks the same day in my cycle that we lost our last 2 babies. Just been taking things easy.


----------



## krissie328

Welcome Flordia. 

Tulip. :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

krissie328 said:


> I'm not feeling very optimistic tonight. My period is due tomorrow. My lines have not progressed and I'm getting quite a bit of brown/pink discharge. Which is typical before af arrives.
> 
> I did just get pregnant 1-2 on a digi. So that's something I guess.

You only want to check line progression every other day. Checking everyday you may not notice the change. Praying for you. Hope the discharge clears up.


----------



## cupcake23

Hello Florida, welcome x

Sending hugs busy. I'm dreading when I get to 8 weeks, when everything went wrong last time. 

Otherwise I am good, keeping busy, I am attending a wedding next week and trying to figure out how I'm going to hide the fact I can't drink! I'm keeping this pregnancy super secret, but now doubting it will be secret for long. It's a family wedding and we like to drink, haha. I feel sorry for poor dh, I'll be handing over all my drinks to him. 

When are you guys going to tell people? The reason I don't want to tell anybody this time round was that it was so hard to tell them when I mc, they were so upset for me it made me even more sad &#128543; 

Also is anyone else going to have an early scan? How many weeks will you book it for?x


----------



## krissie328

I have no idea when my first scan will be. I'm hoping to tell people after that though.

My first appointment will be 8-10 weeks so hoping they do one then.


----------



## floridamomma

Cupcake- can you say your the dd? I say that or I'll say I'm trying to lose q few pounds so in holding off on drinking for a while. Lol my mom usually sees through that one. 

Afm- I don't plan on an appt or scan until late July when I'll be 12 weeks. Hoping to set up my first scan that day as well. I'm just taking a laid back approach to this pregnancy. So I'll go when I go. Typically if you have mc in the past you can get an earlier scan if you wanted one


----------



## busytulip

Cupcake our other 2 losses were at 9.5 and 11 weeks and I've always been placed at high risk due to heart issues. I don't think I'll feel safe until baby is healthy and in my arms heading home. :hugs: Florida gave some great suggestions, or you could always say you aren't feeling well. I hope you have a great time next week and are able to keep your secret.

With our last successful (a twin pregnancy where we lost 1 of our twins) we didn't tell anyone until 24 weeks. We definitely won't share until we hit the 2nd tri or later.

My OB likes to do a scan during the first appt. to have a better EDD, most likely then.

Florida I like your laid back approach, especially given all you've been through.


----------



## floridamomma

Busy tulip I really feel like I have no choice. After all I've been through stress won't help. I know how you feel about waiting. We live close to family but I probably won't tell anyone until 20-30 weeks. I honestly won't feel good until I am holding out little one as well. Do you have any sort of regimen to get you full term?


----------



## cupcake23

Thanks for the tips Florida but I'm a bridesmaid and the champagne will be flowing from very early on! It's far to early for me to tell people but I won't be able to hide it for too long, hopefully I can hold out till my 12 week appt/scan. I'm hoping to book a scan for 7-8 weeks but I know I'll be tempted to go around 6 weeks, I just want to see a little bean with a hb x


----------



## busytulip

Florida I'm not sure what you mean by regimen?


----------



## floridamomma

I know some girls take some meds or do certain things to decrease pregnancy risk. I have tried some but I have no diagnosed issues.


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- looks like it's another chemical for me. I wish you all the best in the rest of your pregnancies and I hope you all are holding your rainbows soon!


----------



## cupcake23

Sorry krissie :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

Krissie I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

floridamomma said:


> I know some girls take some meds or do certain things to decrease pregnancy risk. I have tried some but I have no diagnosed issues.

Oh, no I'm not taking anything atm. I don't have any clotting disorders or issues with low progesterone. They don't really know why we've had our losses.


----------



## Jami888

Hi yall!!! I'm cautiously joining this group!! EDD Feb 6, 2017. Just got my bfp yesterday with CBD 1-2 weeks. Night urine. Got clear positive on Frer today around noon. Just had mmc 3/24, then an annovulatory cycle, so this is the first O since MMC and we caught it. Going to try and get into Dr thursday. They need to confirm pregnancy to prescribe me lovenox. I have a clotting disorder. I was on it with my son and baby aspirin with my daughter. The other 4 MC I wasn't on anything so they are sure it's the blood clotting. Dr said once I get a bfp I need to get in immediately to get the meds. Hoping and praying this one sticks. I desperately want one more baby before I turn 30.


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi all, please can I join? :wave:

I got my BFP yesterday morning. Feeling very nervous... I just turned 41, and haven't had any luck since 2 MCs last year. The first was an ectopic in January, I lost my ovary and needed a blood transfusion. Then got pregnant again in April, saw HB at 6+2 but went to 12 wk scan and found baby had died 8+5. This is my first BFP since. 

Jami, we have the same due date (6th Feb). I also have a clotting disorder. I am now on thinners for life after 3 previous DVTs. The most recent DVT was 10 weeks after DS2 was born - they took me off thinners 6 weeks post partum and then 4 weeks later the whole of my right leg clotted. 

I'm hoping for a smooth pregnancy and birth this time! :thumbup:

Congrats to everyone who has their BFP, lots of sticky dust to you :dust:


----------



## floridamomma

Krissie- so sorry hon. I'll be praying for you


----------



## floridamomma

busytulip said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> I know some girls take some meds or do certain things to decrease pregnancy risk. I have tried some but I have no diagnosed issues.
> 
> Oh, no I'm not taking anything atm. I don't have any clotting disorders or issues with low progesterone. They don't really know why we've had our losses.Click to expand...

Same with me. Just faith and prayer for me.


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats to all the new ladies!!!


----------



## Jami888

yes I need some people around my EDD to obsess with!!! :hugs: welcome and congrats!!!

this clotting disorder is so frustrating. you never know when youll get a clot. I get them in my veins feeding my baby and they just randomly die at different times because of it. I lost one at 14 weeks....actually dr said it had died at 12 weeks but my body didn't know. it was my first and so traumatizing. since then Ive had 4 mc, and 2 births. both births I was on thinners. all 4 mcs I was on nothing...so that tells you that's what it was.

I am praying this one sticks but im not hopeful because I have no symptoms, temp dropped today, and CBD says 1-2 weeks still :cry:

come on lil one...don't leave me


----------



## floridamomma

Jami- can you take aspirin for now? And usually if you have history your ob can call in lovenox? 1-2 weeks on digi means 3-4 weeks so your still in range.


----------



## Jami888

yes ive actually been taking my daily low dose of aspirin since my last MC in march. I am going to the DR Thursday. all they wanna do is verify my pregnancy then they will call in the lovenox same day. just gotta make it that far. hopefully tomorrow my line gets darker on the frer, then ill test Thursday morning with CBD and see if its changed too.


----------



## Sarah233

Hello hope I haven't posted three times the site keeps crashing on me ! 

Some advice please :) 

I had a natural mc on the 8/5/16 at 7 weeks ( measuring at 5)

We started Ttc start away and since then I've had extreme anger and moods swings and very oily skin which I don't usually get at all 

I did a test today at 9dpo and have a very faint positive 

Is it possible that it's still hormones from my previous pregnancy 

Or am I actually pregnant Again &#55357;&#56848;

Trying not to get to excited but it's hard not too !


----------



## Jami888

I had this same thing happen exactly 4 weeks ago. Turned out to be left over hormones. Once my levels hit zero a few days later, my period started. I just now got my true bfp...but I fear it will have the same fate as the last bean. Don't wanna bring you down...but I was so excited thinking I was preggo immediately. ..just to be shot in the heart


----------



## Sarah233

I thought as much ! That's why I'm not letting myself get excited, I told my partner and he's ignoring the fact I've said it could be left over hormones gah ! We will see I doubt I'd be so lucky ! 
Congratulations though that's brilliant I know I will be the same when it happens but try and stay positive I'm sure you will have a perfect little bean ! X


----------



## floridamomma

Sarah233 said:


> I thought as much ! That's why I'm not letting myself get excited, I told my partner and he's ignoring the fact I've said it could be left over hormones gah ! We will see I doubt I'd be so lucky !
> Congratulations though that's brilliant I know I will be the same when it happens but try and stay positive I'm sure you will have a perfect little bean ! X

You can get betas or watch few days and test again to check for test progression.


----------



## busytulip

Welcome Jami :wave: I'm glad that you are already taking the baby aspirin and pray your lines get darker

Hi Everything! Boy you've been through the ringer. I'm sorry that your journey has been filled with heartbreak 

Sarah I think the other ladies have said it best. FX'd it is a new pregnancy or that you fall pregnant with your rainbow very quickly. Please update us

Florida I have sort of put myself on modified bed rest and pelvic rest for sure. Other than that same as you. Prayers can do wonders :hugs:

How are you all feeling?

I went and had my 2nd beta drawn today. I should get the results late afternoon tomorrow (wednesday). I'm so anxious. I did get 3+ on CB digi on May 30th and that has eased my mind some. Other than being really tired and slight waves of nausea I really don't feel pregnant. I wish we had a window to our womb so that we could peek in whenever we weren't feeling very optimistic and needed reassurance.


----------



## Sarah233

Thank you ladies it's so confusing especially when I'm having symptoms ! I will deffinetly test again on Sunday and see what it says as in theory that's when AF is due 

And a window would be very nice indeed 

Good luck &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Jami888

so yesterday I was sooooo convinced this was going to be a chemical. I went to the gym with my gf's, did a dance class...really sweated my butt on. my dh is the only one who knows I got a bfp so he told me go, but just incase take it a little easy. so I did, even though I was convinced it was a CP....
so this morning I woke up at 4 am..cause my dd peed the bed :dohh:
decided I might as well take a CBD...of course it still said 1-2 weeks. I thought...that's it...im out.
then I had one FRER left so I didn't pee after 4 am, waited til I got here to work, just went in and used it...and the line popped up immediately!!! it was darker than the first two. I think the fainter one yesterday was because I had been drinking lots of water and it was just diluted and a fluke. so im not counting myself out yet. I have one more CBD and im praying with everything I have it turns to 2-3 weeks tomorrow!!!!!

hows everyone else doing????


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks for the welcome, ladies.

Sarah - hoping this is a new sticky bean for you and you get a nice dark line on Sunday.

Krissie, I'm so sorry to see your news, I didn't see it when I first posted :cry:

Jami - that's great that you got a darker line! Really hope you get your 2-3 weeks on a CBD tomorrow. I got mine this morning but no wake ups in the night so my FMU was so concentrated it looked like apple juice! :haha:

Florida, wow I couldn't keep it quiet until 20-30 weeks no matter how worried I am! Apart from the fact that I show at about 10 weeks so struggle to hide it after that, I have such a blabber mouth! I'm not telling anyone until after early scan, but even that will be hard because a good friend had her BFP only a week ago and told me straight away.

Cupcake - I was pregnant on my 40th, so thought everyone would realise seeing as I wasn't drinking but I just said I'd been out drinking the night before and was hung over! Worked a treat... not sure that will work for you if you are bridesmaid as maybe you will be with bride the evening before?

Busy - do you have your beta results yet? Fingers crossed for you. A window to the womb would be great!! :thumbup:

AFM, I have rung Early Pregnancy Unit at hospital and booked an early scan for Mon 20th, which I will be around 7 weeks (if I get that far... the nurse said for me to "give them a ring if anything changes before then" and I can't help feeling I've jinxed myself now booking the scan).

I've just switched to my Deltaparin injections. They put me on a double dose with my MMC, which I wasn't really happy with. I think single dose plus baby aspirin should be sufficient, I only clotted post partum with DS2 because I was on nothing at all for 4 weeks. Because I said that, doc was pretty dismissive with me and obviously has me down as one of those annoying patients who thinks they know better than the doc (I probably am!! :haha:).


----------



## Jami888

everything- my 4 am urine i believe was actually very diluted even though it was FMU. i went to the gym and drank tons of water right before bed so im sure it was watery. the 8 am urine though i tried not to drink anything so maybe if i would've used my CBD it would've said 2-3 ...but ill use it tomorrow cause god knows i cant wait two days lol
 



Attached Files:







20160530_122533.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 2









20160601_092923.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## floridamomma

Jamie- that's really good progression fx hon

Busy- fx betas are doubling nicely and good idea to get some rest. I'm in RN school with 3 under 9 so test is s foreign concept most days lol

Everything- glad you're regimen is in place

Afm- im just coasting along for the time being. I've not had any betas and don't plan on getting any scans until maybe 13-14 weeks for the first trimester screening. Will maybe use my Doppler after that. Just trying to remain as positive and uplifted as possible. Though I've had 6 losses after having 3 uneventful pregnancies they have no explanation for me. I will schedule my first appt at about 12 weeks. I did get good line profession last week so I stopped testing.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EverythingXd

That line looks great Jami :thumbup:

I wish I had some of your optimism Florida! I went to bed with sore bb's but just woke up and they don't hurt at all, and first night I haven't woken hot in the night. Just hope my girls start hurting me again soon... I had loss of symptoms with my MMC at the time baby died, so I know I won't be able to relax unless I'm 'feeling pregnant.' :wacko:


----------



## busytulip

Sarah I hope your lines are much darker on Sunday. :dust:

Jami I hope time feels like it flies for you between now and the 20th. How were your tests this am?

florida what year are you? I went for my BSN while having 5 littles so I completely empathize. That progression is amazing!! I think I'd go crazy waiting until 12 weeks

Everything that's just another reason 1st tri stinks, symptoms come and go as they please.

I'm sorry I didn't update yesterday when I got my results. I've been getting horrible migraine headaches. Last night I was in a lot of pain and couldn't manage getting on and responding to everyone appropriately. They didn't get my progesterone results but my betas had a doubling time of 39.7 hours. :yipee: I'll definitely take it!

So I have a question and I hope this doesn't offend, but I feel somewhat weird about continuing to post here now that Krissie(OP) has suffered another loss. DO you guys think that we should begin another thread?


----------



## floridamomma

Busy I think we should. I never even considered that. I'm in year 2 almost done with my AS and getting my RN. I am already a LPN. I actually have decided to wait until about 20 weeks to go see my OB. I just don't want them to stress me out. If I start getting betas and scans I'll go off the deep end. Congrats again on your betas!!


----------



## Jami888

CBD still says 1-2 weeks. I thought I was 16 dpo yesterday, but no its actually today. but still...im furious...I was sure I was gonna see that 2-3 switch. but I did the big NO NO...I took the tests apart. and whats crazy is the test from this morning had way more dye on it than the other two. I don't know if its because they were dry and the dye faded or if I really have more hcg...but with that much dye difference it infuriates me that it still says 1-2 :growlmad:


----------



## busytulip

I don't mind creating another thread if you other ladies would like?

Jami at 16 DPO the average level of hcg in the blood is just over 250 I believe so in urine it would be even less...try not to let the digi get to you. :hugs:


----------



## EverythingXd

Busy - very thoughtful to do a new thread, I agree, and thanks for volunteering :thumbup:

Jami, try not to worry (says me! :haha:). If your natural hcg level started at 2 (completely normal) and you implanted on, say, 8dpo (also normal) then at 16dpo with a 48hr doubling time your hcg would only be 32. It's great that the dye was loads darker.


----------



## BSelck24

Yes I was wanting to join but was hoping another thread would be created! 

Busy- if you create the new thread, I will see you all there!!


----------



## Jami888

Dr said to show up on their pee test I have to be atleast 25 so I'm atleast that. So Ill be looking for 100+ on Tuesdays results!!! Fingers crossed


----------



## busytulip

I've created a new thread, hope to see you all over there and add several more ladies.
Jan/Feb Rainbows 2017


----------



## Jami888

Just got my 2-3 weeks on cbd!!! I bought a 2 pack today. Figured I'd take one today....cause I'm impatient, and one in the morning and hope for the 2-3 with fmu... but I never expected to get 2-3 right now with 4 pm urine!! I'm 4 weeks 4 days :happydance:


----------



## busytulip

That's great news Jami!! We'd love to have you join us over on the new thread. Please see my previous post.


----------



## Sarah233

LCongratulations jami so happy for you !!! 

Today is test day guys wish me luck 

Have to go all the way to town because I've become a bit obsessed with those darn pee sticks ! 

I vow not to do anymore after this one ... That's probably a lie


----------



## Sarah233

So bought a twin pack of cb digital yesterday with fmu it a result of not pregnant 
I did the massive no no and dismantled it ! How confusing are they

So as I thought well that should have said positive from the darkness of line of inside I did another one today ( yes I am poas) 

To a result of preg 1-2 weeks 

Gahhhhhh what is this madness


----------



## busytulip

Redirecting again, for anyone who may have missed. We'd love if you would join us over on the new Jan/Feb Rainbows 2017 thread.


----------

